# LinkedList Element an Stelle x ausgeben?



## HalloIchbinss (4. Mai 2010)

tach,
Ich beschäftige mich grad mit LinkedList und hab das Problem, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme (hab dazu leider auch nix gefunden) das Element auszugeben was an Stelle X in der Liste steht. 

Also wie ist es möglcih das Element an Stelle x auszugeben?

danke schonmal fürs anschaun


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mai 2010)

get(index) ?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (4. Mai 2010)

list.get(stelle)


----------



## HalloIchbinss (4. Mai 2010)

ja, dass hab ich auch schon gefunden aber was muss ich denn da als return hinschreiben?


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mai 2010)

Wenn du sie "generisch" benutzt, dann halt den Typen, den die Objekte haben die du hinzufügst...wenn du allerdings nur: [c]List list = new LinkedList();[/c] schreibst, musst du eben 

```
Object element = list.get(x);
```
 schreiben oder eben casten ! ;(

Besser wäre aber 


```
List<Typ> list = new LinkedList<Typ>();
```
 dann ist auch kein Cast notwendig !


----------



## Der Müde Joe (4. Mai 2010)

```
LinkedList<String> list = ...
list.add("foo");
String first = list.get(0);
```

?


----------

